# Draught



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, 
2000 autotrail chieftain, has anybody noticed the freezing cold air rushing in through the driver's door release handle? That is one major pain, hits u right in the leg whilst driving along lol. I wondered if anyone has experienced this, if so, how did they modify it?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my old Ford TEC - the hole where the seat belt disappeared into the van wall used to ooze cold air.

Obviously I couldn't do any hard fill but I found that a micro cloth loosely stuffed into the space worked well.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Is the base vehicle a Ducato?

If so, when you open the door do you see at the back edge what looks like a grille? 
Cover that over with tape and that should stop the draught.

.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Yh it's the ducato base, I'll check that grille out, thay would make for an unusually easy fix (for once 😉 ) thanks for the idea


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check the floor area around the seats, especially where the floor meets the side of the MH. Lots of gaps in that area! Also when parked up be sure to switch the heater control to recirculating, otherwise you will get a cold draught via the under dash heater vents because they are open to the outside! 

I found that using an smoking incense stick enabled me to track down no end of annoying draughts in my MH quickly and safely! 

Andy


----------

